# Flying Precautions



## oldman (Apr 3, 2020)

Right now, the CDC is suggesting not to fly, unless absolutely necessary. Please check the CDC’s website, if you plan on flying in the near future and do as they suggest.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2020)

oldman said:


> Right now, the CDC is suggesting not to fly, unless absolutely necessary. Please check the CDC’s website, if you plan on flying in the near future and do as they suggest.


I would not fly or take a cruise!!!!!


----------



## oldman (Apr 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I would not fly or take a cruise!!!!!


Yeah, but I have “free” travel to anywhere United or one of the members of the Star Alliance System. This means that my companion and I can fly free to Africa, which is on my bucket list.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 3, 2020)

My Sister's 75th birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks, and we were planning on flying to Denver to help her celebrate.  We have cancelled those plans, and will have to settle for a birthday card, and phone call.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

Don M. said:


> My Sister's 75th birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks, and we were planning on flying to Denver to help her celebrate.  We have cancelled those plans, and will have to settle for a birthday card, and phone call.


Bummer......


----------



## jujube (Apr 4, 2020)

I was reading yesterday about a flight that only had 11 passengers on board, but all of them were seated in the last three rows of the plane and weren't allowed at first to disburse throughout the cabin.  The reason?  They had all only paid for the super-duper-low-economy-steerage-seats and dammit! they weren't going to be allowed (airline policy) to sit in any seats that would have cost more.    Apparently the cabin crew finally moved them around, but at the risk of getting in trouble with their "suits".

No, I don't feel sorry for the airlines.  It's shenanigans like this that kill off any sympathy for them.


----------

